# Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?



## DaPhilipp (28. Sep. 2007)

*kurze Frage dzwischen werf*

@ Buratino !! 

So weit wie bei Dir auf den Bildern zusehen ist, bin ich auch gerade ! 
Nun habe ich eine Frage an Dich : 
Wie verbindest du deine Teichfolie ? Kleben oder verschweissen ?
Oder lässt Du kleben oder verschweissen ?

Mein Problem: Ich kann von einer örtlichen Firma Teichfolie 1 mm für 1,79 + Mwst.  kriegen. 1,50 breit+20 lang ! 
Die haben bis letztes Jahr noch selber Teichfolie nach Mass verkauft, machen aber jetzt Dachbegrünung, Dämmung etc. ! DIe haben dort noch 2 Paletten stehen !
Der Meister hat mir angeboten, mir die Schweissmaschine, die ja wohl so aussah wie ein Heissluftfön mit Düse über ein Wochenende auszuborgen ! 
Nach seiner Aussage würde "ich das schon hinkriegen, dauert ja auch nicht so lange" ! 
Eigentlich bin ich ja handwerklich versiert, aber die Folie selber zusammen schweissen ? Ich selber denke ja, kleben is besser ! 
Gebt mir doch mal nen Tip !!  
Danke Euch !


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?*

Hi,

ich hab Deinen Beitrag mal aus dem Vorstellungsthread von Wolfgang rausgefischt.
Sonst kommen wir da noch vom hundertsten ins tausendste. 
Denke, er wird sich hier auch melden....

Ach ja: Willkommen bei uns als aktiver User.


----------



## DaPhilipp (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?*

Hi...

Ich Depp !! Na klar, danke Annett ! Und Tschuldige Wolfgang


----------



## Buratino (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?*

Hallo Philipp,
habe meine Folie geschweißt und danach mit transparenter Flüssigfolie
zusätzlich versiegelt (die Nähte).  Wenn du die Schweißmaschine ausgeliehen bekommst würde ich auf jeden Fall schweißen. Das Teil kostet sonst so um die 300€. Die Umgebungstemperatur sollte aber min. 20 Grad sein,
mußt also entweder drinnen schweißen oder auf einen schönen Tag warten.
Das gilt allerdings auch wenn du kleben willst. Beim Schweißen brauchst du noch unbedingt eine Teflonrolle zum Andrücken der Foliennaht, vielleicht 
bekommst du die auch ausgeliehen. Handschuhe nicht vergessen, die Angelegenheit wird mächtig heiß.  Wenn du noch einen zweiten Mann bzw. Frau hast macht es sich leichter.: Habe dann nach dem Schweißen
die Nähte noch als zusätzliche Sicherheit mit flüssiger, transparenter Folie
versiegelt. Einfach aus der Apotheke eine Spritze geholt und damit die Schweißnähte ohne Kanüle versiegelt. Alle Schweißnähte waren auf Anhieb
dicht.   Zum Üben vorher zwei Stücke abschneiden und zusammenschweißen, wenn die Oberfläche der Folie anfängt zu glänzen ist
die richtige Temperatur erreicht und du kannst mit der Rolle die Teile zusammendrücken. Mußt beide Teile ca. 5 cm übereinanderlegen, dann den oberen Teil der Folie anheben und mit dem Schweißgerät beide Folien gleichmäßig anwärmen. :beeten: Nach ein paar Übungen hast du das richtige 
Gefühl und wenn möglich immer eine Naht ansatzlos durchziehen.
Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte!!! Falls du Flüssigfolie brauchst kannst du dich bei mir melden, habe noch eine Flasche da. Hänge noch einige Bilder von
meiner Schweißaktion tran.

Gruß und noch ein schönes WE wünscht Andreas


----------



## DaPhilipp (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?*

Hallo Andreas....
Danke für Deine Tipps ....Ich werde das Projekt wagen ! 
Ein zwei paar Fragen hätte ich dann doch noch: 

Wie stark is deine Folie ?
Haste Du die Folie vorher gereinigt, mit Azeton oder ähnlichem ?
Auf welche Temperatur hast Du die Maschine gestellt ?
Kann ich das versiegeln eventuell auch mit Kaltschweissmittel machen ?
(dachte, da es so dünnflüssig ist, würde es in eventuelle "Ritzen" laufen)

Mit der Umgebungstemperatur kriege ich hin, ich werd da mal ein Wochenende auf Arbeit in unserer beheizten Halle verbringen !

Erstmal schon vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und ganz klar, Dir auch ein tolles Wochenende ! 

Gruss Philipp


----------



## Buratino (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an Buratino - Folie kleben oder schweißen?*

Hallo Philipp,
habe bei mir eine 1,5mm Folie in olivgrün verlegt, dazu als Unterlage ein
500g Flies. Die Klebeflächen habe ich vorher nur mit einem trockenen
Tuch abgewischt, also keine Reinigungsmittel eingesetzt die die Folie verändern könnten. : Bei der Temperatureinstellung mußt du probieren, hängt von der Folienstärke, Außentemperatur und Wind ab. Habe bei mir fast 
voll aufgedreht, war an dem Tag sehr windig und wir haben im Freien geschweißt. Mit dem Kaltschweißmittel kenne ich mich nicht aus, vielleicht
kann dir ein anderer Forumleser helfen.

Gruß Andreas


----------

